# Ohio Get together 2007



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok guys, we are planing a get together for this year.

Jp and I were thinking maybe Mansfiled would be a good half-way point.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Lets get this done guys. We have been yacking about it now we need ideas and a plan. Winter will be here soon and we will be kicking ourselves for not doing this.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Im with Jp on this one, weve talked about it for ever lets get it done


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with mansfield for a good halfway point. We need to get this going like JP said before the snow starts flying. Do we have a date? let me know and lets get this thing set up.
Shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I am in for Mansfield. Just if we are gonna get it done before the snow flies, I think it had best be within the next month. Im not sure what all is in Mansfield though. Just keep me posted


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom will do.

The worlds busiest micky D's is in mansfiled. There is also a bobevens


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I know theres a guy from mansfield on ps we need his help


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

im in if we can do this with the next month and as long as there are so motels around.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yea there's a motel there, clark where you from?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

He is from Poland, Ohio


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

yea im from Poland its is just outside of Youngstown between Boardman and the PA line


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

so mansfield looks like it is a good location for everyone. Does anyone have any dates? I can go on any weekend most likely. 

Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Not yet, we need to research it and find a good spot there.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

so what is there to do in dayton ohio? i have to drive out there next week. not that i want to. one thousand miles. 15 hours. yuck.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i was just looking at mansfield they have a brown derby roadhouse there. we used to have one here it had pretty good food.just a suggestion. November 10 might be a good day.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

That would work, they have good stake


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

bribrius;418689 said:


> so what is there to do in dayton ohio? i have to drive out there next week. not that i want to. one thousand miles. 15 hours. yuck.


nothing well theres diamonds in centerville


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Im game for the tenth of November. Just what time and the final place. I thought all of the brown derby's were going out or out of business??


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;418808 said:


> Im game for the tenth of November. Just what time and the final place. I thought all of the brown derby's were going out or out of business??


The 10th sounds good to me aswell how about 1pm??

Tom, we can meet up buy the cell phone tolwer aging


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Im in to just let me know when and where so I can get directions. Steve


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, I am out for the 10th. I have crap going on the next three weekends. I am about to throw the computer out the window too, so then I won't be in touch with you guys at all.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

How for is this from Cincinnati? If I can make it maybe me and JEEP will ride up together.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I might be able to go the tenth. Thats my birthday so I don't know what is going on.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Steve, good to hear form you..

Josh yea you and jeep need to come up. its about 2 hours from Cloumbus.

Rhino, Tom said he'd buy you a drink for your b-day.

JP, we need you to !!! still no luck with the pc?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

JP, we need you to go! How many people are going as of now?
Shawn


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

RhinoL&L;418924 said:


> JP, we need you to go! How many people are going as of now?
> Shawn


Shawn, I hope Jp can make it. Did you buy a chevy yet?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Nope, still havent found a truck. Still looking at fords and chevys.
Shawn


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;418924 said:


> JP, we need you to go! How many people are going as of now?
> Shawn


You have an e-mail. As of right now the 10th is not looking good. But I might be able to come up for a little bit not sure how it will work out. As you saw it was a late day of work for me today. Computer was finished doing it's thing. As of right now I think it is working faster then before. going to run a virus scan just to make sure nothing has got me.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

clapper&Company;418910 said:


> Steve, good to hear form you..
> 
> Josh yea you and jeep need to come up. its about 2 hours from Cloumbus.
> 
> ...


Just got it back up and running. Going to run a virus scan here in a few minutes. Had a late night of work. Shawn saw me parking and was shocked we were out that late. Got to do what you got to do when the weather is nice. I just hope the rain holds off till the pm on Friday so I can finish what I need to finish.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Jp, I know what you mean, This whole week has been crap for us, between rain, and plans were falling behind. Got some snow stuff done


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

hey guys, im from mansfield and live about 10 mins from the roadhouse. Unfortunately, i will be out of town on the 10th but if u guys neeed directions, hotels or any other plans let me know and i can point u in the right direction


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I knew there was some one from mansfiled on here.

I'm not sure if were planing on the 10th or what.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

bribrius;418689 said:


> so what is there to do in dayton ohio? i have to drive out there next week. not that i want to. one thousand miles. 15 hours. yuck.


There's alot of stuff in Dayton...Alot of decent hotels and wonderful women! Depends on what you'd like to do. I think Columbus area would be the best for everybody since I'm Southwest and I know that there's alot of people North West and North East. I'm sure that we have some South Eastern people around also.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

WALKERS;418871 said:


> How for is this from Cincinnati? If I can make it maybe me and JEEP will ride up together.


If they're talking about Mansfield...for us guys in Dayton/Cincinnati we're look'n at a 4-5 hour trip depending on weather and traffic. Either way we have to go through or around Columbus... How about West side of Columbus in Renoldsburg? Good hotels and the Hooters is pretty decent (if I can remember where it is!)

I'm playing Santa Claus on the 10th...and have to work on the 11th Well that's what I get for have'n 2 jobs!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

JeepCreepn01;418747 said:


> nothing well theres diamonds in centerville


yeah. been here for a couple days now. other than going to the bar for a few drinks......
couldnt reschedule. sorry. think ill be missing any get together. go to head back in a couple more days. you all have fun though.
ouch. gas prices. dont really notice them until you drive cross a few states.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

We need to get a time and place set in stone. We are going to be setting this up until december if we don't. We could do it in Columbus or Mansfield. Nov. 10 or the 17. I know there are alot of places we could go in Columbus. If anyone has any suggestions post them up so we can get this thing set up. I am fine with Mansfield if we want to keep it there but was just giving suggestions that the guys down south might like?

Lets get this going!:waving: 
Shawn


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Unfortunately I work on the weekends, Jail one weekend, Airbase Hospital the next. And for the Dayton things to do... Yes there is Diamonds, Pizzazz, and alot of other gentlemans clubs, If you like Museums we have tha airforce musuem alot of cool stuff there and Hockey "Dayton Bombers" and if you'd bring your ladies.. 3 malls!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Just thought I would check in to see if there is any update on when and where we are having this? hopefully we will be able to work out a good time!:waving: 
Shawn


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

obviously this isn't happening. i'm in wooster 1/0 hour 35 minutes east of mansfield. there is plenty of hotels and plenty of places to eat. they have a golden corral that's one of the best around!!! right off of routr 30. later, pete


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It is hard to get everyone there at the same time. Me and Tom found that out last year when we were the only two that showed up. If we don't do something soon it will be snowing and no one will be getting together. Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree, we need to set a date & time and just go for it


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree we need to set a date and stuff


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

if its close enough and we KNOW in advance i'll try to make it! lets try to go somewhere where there is some beer!!!


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm in mansfield if we need any help with arrangements. the corral is definitely a good one, and the road house has some of the best steaks you'll get at a chain restaurant.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Pick a day I'm not working and I might come down. Hard to say when Im not working though... last 2 months I was slow, now snow is starting to fly and people want things done I bid back in April. Right now I am waiting on material for a retaining wall (because everyone sold out there stock because only people like me build walls this late in the year) and I have a brick mailbox I am going to try to fit in.

Its the same crap every year.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Have not been on in awhile, so looks like we got quite a few now wanting to do something. Do we want to have it in a central location? Easy to get to by all? Once we get a location down then we can get a time and day down. Have not really looked to see where everyone is from. Can we add a poll to this thread or do we need to start onther thread. I hope we don't have to start another thread.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I am in for somewhere in central ohio, and i will go where ever it is. I really dont care. 
JP- I dont think we can add apoll to this therad. 
Shawn


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Shawn I asked them to move you thread to this forum.Oh yeah, you need to vote too.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i forgot to vote.. now ive voted.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

bump to get everyone to go vote on the poll.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Im with JP. get your votes in so we can get this set up!


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

stcroixjoe;430606 said:


> if its close enough and we KNOW in advance i'll try to make it! lets try to go somewhere where there is some beer!!!


*yea like a BW's or a good sports bar. We need to do it before it snows*


----------

